# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  نصف القطر

## منار حجازي

نصف القطر نصف القطر هو عبارةٌ عن المسافة الفاصلة بين نقطة المركز في الدائرة وأيّ نقطة على محيطها، والقطر هو المسافة الفاصلة بين أيّ نقطتين على محيط الدائرة، بشرط مرور الخطّ في المركز، ويدخلُ نصف القطر ورمزه (نق) في الكثير من الحسابات الرياضيّة، فهو أساس قوانين محيط الدائرة ومساحتها، وحجم الكرة ومساحتها، وسنعرض فيما يلي كلُّ القوانين التي تعتمدُ على نصف القطر، وكيفيّة إيجاد نصف القطر من هذه القوانين، مع بعض الأمثلة. قانون نصف القطر نصف القطر من محيط الدائرة قانون محيط الدائرة = 2×نق×ط، حيث نق هي نصف القطر، و ط هي ثابت رياضي يساوي 22/7 أو 3.14 ، ومن هنا يكون قانون نصف القطر: نصف القطر=محيط الدائرة/2ط نق=المحيط/2ط أمثلة: إذا كان محيط العجلات الأربعة في سيارة ما 3.768 متر، احسبْ طول نصف قطر العجل الواحد، الحلّ: محيط العجل الواحد=محيط العجلات الأربعة/4. محيط العجل الواحد=3.768/4 =94.2 سم. نصف القطر=محيط الدائرة/2ط نق=المحيط/2ط نق=94.2/ 2×3.14 نق=15 سم. إذا كان محيط قاعدة خزّان أسطوانيّ الشكل للمياه يساوي 45 سم، فما هو نصف قطر قاعدة هذا الخزان، الحلّ: نصف القطر=محيط الدائرة/2ط نق=المحيط/2ط نق=45/ 2×3.14 نق=45/6.28 نق=7.16سم. نصف القطر من مساحة الدائرة قانون مساحة الدائرة هو نق²×ط، وبالتالي يكون قانون نصف القطر من المساحة هو: مساحة الدائرة=نق²×ط. نق²=مساحة الدائرة/ط. نق=الجذر التربيعيّ ل (مساحة الدائرة/ط). أمثلة: إذا كانت مساحة قاعدة غرفة دائريّة للعب الأطفال تساوي 1661.06سم، فما هو نصف قطر هذه الغرفة، الحلّ: مساحة الدائرة=نق²×ط. نق²=مساحة الدائرة/ط. نق=الجذر التربيعي ل(مساحة الدائرة/ط). نق=الجذر التربيعي ل(1661.06/3.14) نق=23سم. إذا كانت مساحةُ طاولة للسفرة 1962.5 سم²، فما هو طول قطر هذه الطاولة، الحلّ: مساحة الدائرة=نق²×ط. نق²=مساحة الدائرة/ط. نق=الجذر التربيعيّ ل(مساحة الدائرة/ط). نق=الجذر التربيعيّ ل( 1962.5/3.14) نق=الجذر التربيعيّ ل(625) نق=25سم ق=2×نق ق=2×25 =50سم. نصف القطر من حجم الكرة قانون حجم الكرة = 4/3×نق³×ط، حيث نق تعني نصف القطر، و ط ثابت قيمته تساوي 22/7 أو 3.14 ، وبالتالي يكون نصفُ القطر: حجم الكرة = 4/3×نق³×ط نق³=(4×حجم الكرة)/(3×ط). نق=الجذر التكعيبيّ ل (4×حجم الكرة)/(3×ط). إذا كان حجم كرة ما يساوي 294.375 سم³، فما هو نصف قطر هذه الكرة، الحلّ: حجم الكرة = 4/3×نق³×ط نق³=(4×حجم الكرة)/(3×ط). نق³=(4×294.375)/(3×3.14) نق³=1177.5/9.42 نق³=125 نق=الجذر التكعيبيّ ل 125 نق=5 سم. نصف القطر من مساحة الكرة قانون مساحة الكرة = 4×نق²×ط، ومنه يكونُ طول نصف القطر كالتالي: مساحة الكرة = 4×نق²×ط. نق²=مساحة الكرة/(4×ط). نق=الجذر التربيعيّ ل (مساحة الكرة/(4×ط)). إذا كانت مساحةُ كرة الأطفال المطاطية تساوي 1890 سم²، فما هو قطر هذه الكرة، الحلّ: مساحة الكرة = 4×نق²×ط. نق²=مساحة الكرة/(4×ط). نق=الجذر التربيعيّ ل (مساحة الكرة/(4×ط)). نق=الجذر التربيعيّ ل(1890/(4×3.14)). نق=الجذر التربيعيّ ل150.47 نق=12.26. ق=2×نق ق=24.5 سم.

----------

